

Show HN: Isonotes – Create notes in rich text format or markdown - B3hdad
https://isonotes.com/
I have been building yet another note and document management site: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;isonotes.com&#x2F;
======
cryo
Congrats for launching.

I've noticed that the gallery screenshots are hard to read (on a MacBook Air
in this case) since they are scaled down too much.

Perhaps consider making screenshots with a smaller browser window size which
reflects the area in which the screenshots are shown.

~~~
B3hdad
Thank you so much! Oh, is it? I actually over past couple of days, spent some
time compressing them so that it loads faster. I might have to revert back. Or
might add a video, if that helps?

~~~
deftnerd
Consider using low quality images initially, buy then using JavaScript to
replace those placeholders with higher quality images after the page has
loaded.

It's a common technique that seems to satisfy both the crowd wanting near
instant page loads, and the crowd wanting high resolution experience.

~~~
B3hdad
Sure, will enhance it as you suggest. I also believe it has something to do
with the component that I am using to render the images. I will investigate
both possibilities. Thanks for the advice.

------
japhyr
I am not in the market for something like this, but one thing I noticed is
that your pricing levels do not have much variation. They're $7, $8, and $9,
and it doesn't look like there's a whole lot of difference in what you get
between these levels.

You might consider spreading the price out a bit - 5, 10, and 15 for example?
And reconsider some of the resource levels? For example there doesn't seem to
be much difference between 30, 35, and 40GB secondary storage.

Good luck with your project, your landing page sure looks nice!

~~~
B3hdad
So the idea is that ppl don’t ever have to go to standard/premium plan. It’s
bcoz they can export and delete the notes. But I understand what you mean and
thanks for highlighting it. I might actually do this. I can also give discount
vouchers out if anyone wants it. Thanks again.

~~~
phonon
Sure...vouchers would be nice! What does the spreadsheet mode do?

~~~
B3hdad
So the spreadsheet is not a mode. It is one of the pages once you login.
Basically you can go to the page and start creating spreadsheet/Excel
documents, edit them and save them back to your disk. It is almost like having
the Excel in the browser.

In terms of vouchers...I just updated the plans...the basic now is only 5$
(Australian Dollar), however, you can use HACKER10 code to get 15% off for
first 6 months. The offer will be valid until end of this month.

------
dangthe
Might want to check the website for accessibility issues. Your body text is
way to small and according to the Chrome inspector, contrast is not sufficient
for normal readability.

~~~
B3hdad
Thanks, I will check. I believe that is only for the site update timestamp at
the bottom of the page. Once you login It should be fine.

------
inimino
Seems to be a SaaS note taking app with an extensive documentation / sales
site describing it.

Clickable:

[https://isonotes.com/](https://isonotes.com/)

~~~
B3hdad
Thank you very much for adding the link.

------
jet125
Looks awesome! I like how you can export your notes! That's great. So many
featuers.

~~~
B3hdad
Oh thank you. Yes, it is all in one note and document management site! I built
something that I can use myself. :)

------
hdotkar
Are users allowed to have their own encryption key?

~~~
B3hdad
So when you export your notes, I have provided a page that you can use to
password protect/encrypt using AES256 on your machine using your password that
you choose for that notebook (notebooks up to 40~50 mb). The data also is
encrypted on our servers so that if someone steals the disk, it will be
useless to them. The server data encryption’s key is not per user though.

------
cdnsteve
Tell us a bit on how you built it

~~~
B3hdad
Sure. So with ISO notes, you can create your notes two different ways. One RTF
and the other is Markdowns. I have also provided the ability to export your
notes. This helps you to keep your usage low...cheaper plans.

You can use Optical Character Recognition to extract text from images...that's
the OCR feature. Additionally, there are 3 editors for editing Excel, Word and
HTML documentation.

You also have access to ISO drive...which is sort of like OneDrive/GDrive.
This mostly for storing your documents.

I have also provided dashboards that you can use to monitor your usage.

Finally, once your export your RTF notes as a notebook, which is in the form
of HTML, you will still be able to search through your notes. There is a page
where you can also encrypt your notebooks, if you wish so.

You asked how...if you mean what technology...secret recipe... :)

It is hosted on the cloud. The data is sitting in encrypted data stores...but
for more info, I might create a proper post for it later.

~~~
gitgud
> _You asked how...if you mean what technology...secret recipe... :)_

I'm pretty sure that's what he meant. Generally, the _tech stack_ you're using
is not that important to the protection of your product...

And it's hard to obfuscate the stack you're using anyway. From using the
chrome extension [1] Wappalyzer we can tell, you're using:

\- Azure cloud

\- Stripe

\- Google analytics

\- JQuery

Which doesn't (and shouldn't) compromise your product/idea at all, so there's
no harm in sharing your tech-stack (how you built it).

[1] [https://www.wappalyzer.com/](https://www.wappalyzer.com/)

~~~
B3hdad
Yes. These info can be easily seen from the view page source on the site. I
guess, what could make a site vulnerable is the type or the version of
components. For example what type of web server or which version of certain
Java lib or .net dll.

